# SPS Programmierung lernen, wie und womit am Besten?



## combo (1 Mai 2007)

Hallo,
bin Energieelektroniker und möchte mir etwas (mehr) Wissen über die SPS Programmierung zulegen. Meine Firma würde mich auch mit der Bezahlung eines Kurses unterstützen, aber ich will erstmal sehen ob mir das liegt. Problem ist das wir in der Firma verschiedene SPS, u.a. S5, S7, Mitsubishi, Omron und Moeller haben. Sicherlich sind die unterschiedlich aber im Großen und Ganzen sind doch die logischen Operationen gleich? Könntet ihr mir ein Buch o.ä. empfehlen, damit ich erstmal wieder ins Programmieren reinkomme? Hab des Öfteren mit Siemens LOGO zu tun und komme recht gut damit klar, nur bei z.B. S7 wird es dann etwas flau.

Gruß, combo


----------



## godi (1 Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Gestern war fast die selbe Frage.
Siehe hier.

godi


----------

